# feel dumb.HELP



## hwcoll95 (Mar 29, 2000)

how does this all hook up?


----------



## hwcoll95 (Mar 29, 2000)

*back side*








another view


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hwcoll95

i just had a hook up like this to deal with...lol.....
the smaller paper clip looking linkage hooks to the black lever control on the carb.
this would be to close the butterfly to choke the carb...

the other longer linkage hooks to the governor arm...coming off the side of the engine.......the little spring on end,would be hooked to carburetor end...on the other metal lever on carb body

you also have a throttle control bracket on top of the blower housing along with the small governor spring i see....when you screw this control bracket back on the engine, the rigid little white plastc gears would be on the bottom facing the engine.

and the white square plastic piece would be facing you,on the bottom of the control bracket...in the square piece is a hole...your throttle cable would go in there to control engine speed and to choke engine carb

if you notice...with the white square piece facing you on bottom...if you move the square slider all the way forward....a metal lever will come up...this is what pushes on the paper clip looking linkage to choke the carb..

on the bottom of that lever is a small hole....this is where the small governor spring hooks into......and then that would hook to the governor control arm coming off the side of the engine...

from one of the pictures...i think i seen the governor control arm on the floor next to the engine....that would have to go back on the engine...unless a new one was put on in its place....couldn't see that area of engine well from the pictures...

hope this helps you some
cajun


----------



## hwcoll95 (Mar 29, 2000)

Thanx for the help,the paperclip choke rod is a little ???? since it has a manual pull choke also


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

The kind of choke linkage that is in your pic is used with mawers that has a choke position at the very top of the remote throttle cable on the dishboard.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

dishboard huh?

along the lines of the muffler bearing?


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

NO,I don't mean like muffler bearings,there's no such part as these.BUT if you look on any IPL of a riding mower you want the plate just under the steeing wheel is called the "DASH".Has been for 34 years now(that I know of)


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hwcoll95

if you can take a picture of this pull choke...i would love to see how it hooks to this carb....i'll save it in my mower pictures for future reference...

with this throttle bracket i've only seen the choke work from pushing the speed control all the way forward on the dash like repair guy mentioned....
but these small engines can have strange hook ups at times...

i'm puzzled on this one...

cajun


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

repair_guy said:


> NO,I don't mean like muffler bearings,there's no such part as these.BUT if you look on any IPL of a riding mower you want the plate just under the steeing wheel is called the "DASH".Has been for 34 years now(that I know of)



I know there aren't, I was being a smarty


----------

